# Best ISP for online gaming in India?



## bippukt (Dec 28, 2010)

Which ISP in Delhi is likely to give me the best ping for online gaming on *servers overseas*. I am not looking for 50-150 ms pings, which seem impossible at present.

I am into *MMOs* (enjoying World of Warcraft at present ) and there I only need to have a ping of 150-300. Unfortunately, even that doesn't seem possible with Airtel. I am getting ping of 700-800 ms with my 1 Mbps Airtel, even though I can get a general ping of around 300 for servers in the US.

Of course, if I indulge in a bit of tunneling, I can get pings of around 300, but that is either:
-Not free OR
-Too risky for free service!

Any idea which ISP might satisy my lust for MMO gaming? Is MTNL upto it? Or maybe even Reliance?

And what about 3G? Will having a 3G 7 (or 21) Mbps connection help with the online gaming, or will it have no effect on the ping?


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

MTNL is the best for me.  Airtel sucks. Reliance might be good.

3G will be high latency and ping, no use.

I use MTNL. 100ms to Singapore, 130ms to Hong Kong, 160ms to West Australia (depends) and Europe pings varying from 170 to 240ms. Japan is 180ms. All Airtel guys from Delhi ping higher than me.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks a lot ico!  I was thinking of going for MTNL simply  because of the download limits on Airtel, but this gives me a much bigger reason to do so. Maybe I will keep both and downgrade my Airtel connection to a limited plan for use when MTNL is down.

Interesting point about 3G, though. Why are the companies advertising 3G for gaming if the ping is going to be worse than DSL and cable?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 28, 2010)

Pings are pathetic in 3G. I'm using one now... and it lags if i play any Multiplayer game. Even if the host is close. Just stay away form 3G, Airtel Broadband, if you are serious about Online gaming.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, I just tested and my BSNL broadband 512kbps unlimited in *Allahabad* is giving better pings than the 1 mbps Airtel one in *Delhi*. I am going to get MTNL as soon as I can.

Tried to get Reliance as well, but they were offering me only Wimax, which I am quite sure will be bad for gaming, as everything unwired is.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

If you have a neighbour who has MTNL, please verify the pings through his machine first. 



bippukt said:


> Interesting point about 3G, though. Why are the companies advertising 3G for gaming if the ping is going to be worse than DSL and cable?


Because they are idiots.  It's like Airtel advertising "Unlimited Gaming Experience" on a limited plan.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 28, 2010)

I doubt if anyone near me has MTNL; I will try to find someone.

As for the Unlimited gaming experience, well, you can have it on a limited bandwidth (say 6 GB), if you do almost nothing else


----------



## Samarth 619 (Oct 4, 2016)

You guys are best on MTNL, BSNL and Airtel's wired Broadband for now. If its Fibre optic, even better!

The best connection I've experienced in terms of ping is BSNL 20 mbps Fibre-optic network in my college.
It gave me a 12 ms ping on an Indian server on speedtest.net. Couldn't play a game as it was college computer.
I also booked Redmi 1S via its Flipkart flash sales, in the very first attempt, using this internet, sometime in 2014 or so.

However, you may also use small, Class A-B ISPs, like Tikona, Spiderlink, etc. While reasonably good with broadband, as of now, they're considering launching Fibre optic networks, but once online with this, they shall totally kill lag! (I think..)


As for wireless, Pings are better in 4G, but remember, reliability is a big question. So while one second you get a 100 ms for an Indian server, it could be 500 ms the next minute.
If you don't have a choice, choose a premium, non-congested 4G like Airtel or so.


*EDIT:* Sorry, I just dropped on this topic from Google... So, didn't notice its date is 2010.
Ok, let's not continue the topic.


----------



## chris (Oct 4, 2016)

Don't worry, old thread can have a new life, i read all the posts like its is fresh lol

I was looking for better ping, if anyone using RailWire, help me with some ping tests.

*forum.digit.in/broadband-dth/198816-railwire-us-eu-ping-gaiming.html


----------

